# Looking for help with first surf build



## Joel1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm a long time lurker here and looking for any assistance with my first surf build. I'm an experienced freshwater rod builder but really have no clue where to begin with a sur rod. I'm not looking to break the bank as i usually only get a couple of weeks a year to surf fish. Looking for a rod for pompano, reds and whatever else. I usually use sand fleas and/or shrimp. I've seen some of yall mention the CUI blanks, which model would you recommend? After I pick a blank, I'm sure I'll have a few more questions on grip material and length, reel seats and guides. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I built a 10 foot one-piece CUI and love it. If you go up in length, you have to tolerate a larger diameter as well. It's lighter action than I'm used to, loads best with 3 ounces, but catches fish like crazy. I set mine up as a super light casting rod, Pac Bay Minima single-foot guides, graphite seat, simple wrap. Let me know if I can help you. 850-516-2409.


----------



## Joel1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! After looking online at The Rod Room, I'll either have to build on the 8 footer or look for another blank. The 10 footer is only shipped freight and shipping cost starts at $150 according to the website! It's not offered in a two piece or I'd go that route even though i dislike a two piece. I've looked around at some of my usual suppliers and haven't found anything ccomparable performance or price wise yet. I may end up having to go graphite and just pay more. Do you have any other blanks you'd recommend? Also, what are your feelings on a two piece rod? I'm a bass fisherman and won't fish them but when traveling with the family to the Gulf, i feel a one piece 10 footer may be too cumbersome. Again thanks for helping!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.therodroom.com/shop/pc/X2GSU100M-2-GRAPHITE-SURF-PBX-II-18p208.htm That page has an error on it, it is NOT an E-glass blank as stated, it's graphite. I've had good luck with it, really like that blank, and I have no problem with it being 2 piece. Especially if you're only going to surf fish a few times a year.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Good selection of Lamiglas surf blanks through Mud Hole on-line. Sure you could find something there.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

You need to build the rod to the reel that you want to use to make it work at it its highest potential.......


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

might not cost u much more having a 1 piece rod built down here and pick it up when u come down i wouldnt waste the time building a 2 piece for surf fishing sure it will work but so will any cheapo 10 ft factory rods if u dont like 2 piece rods for freshwater u will like them less for surf fishing


----------



## Joel1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. As much as i hate to buy a factory rod, i just don't think I can justify building 2 rods for fishing 2 weeks out of the year. It looks like it would cost a minimum of $175 to build each one. I didnt realize surf blanks cost as much as they do when i made my original post. I dont mind spending it on my bass rods since i do that a couple of times a week.
Been looking at some review around here and am thinking about looking for a couple of Stellar Lite surf rods. Believe I could get two of them for what it cost to build one. May keep my eyes open in the Buying/Selling forum and see what I can come up with. I'm also in the market for a reel with a little more capacity than I have. I've got a Revo Inshore that should work for my close range cast but I'll need something else with a little more range.


----------

